# Gen5 HS Dyno Results!



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

Saturday at the SoCal Dyno Day, held at R & D Dyno Service, my NX went from 140 HP to 151 with the HotShot Gen 5 headers! 
I had been using the $tillen 4 into 1 header. 

*EVERYONE* was surprised by that! Darren (The shop owner) went over my Dyno graph. My motor has gained everywhere on the rpm band. 

I had been hoping to gain 4 - 5 HP with the header, but 11, even Mike Kojima and Rob Cadle was surprised. 

Time to start saving for the JWT ECU with S3 cam program!


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

151 WHP!  

those are very good numbers, you have the i/h/e + pulleys and cams, right?

Tevs


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes!
Also, the RTR P/S Eliminator kit.
Keep in mind that I'm know just 2HP shy of Dave Kerr's 200SX SE-R. And he's has I/H (Gen5 HS at that)/E, as well as pullies , S4 cams and ECU with the S4 cam program.(minus the p/s eliminator kit)


----------

